# Chương Trình Hài Hước Mới Với Hoài Linh, Chí Tài Dành Cho Chị Em



## nhuly (11 Tháng tám 2015)

Chị em mình làm việc vất vả cả ngày rồi cũng phải có lúc thư giãn chứ nhỉ hehe em mới xem được chương trình vui ghê, Hội Quán Tiếu Lâm chiếu trên THVL1 đó các chị. Có nhiều diễn viên nổi tiếng tham gia lắm trong đó có Hoài Linh, Chí Tài là đủ dỡ khóc dỡ cười rồi ^^ Có ai xem chương trình này chưa ta?


----------



## mifa (11 Tháng tám 2015)

Chương trình mới hả mẹ? Em chưa xem nhưng nghe có Hoài Linh với Chí Tài là thấy vui rồi nha, canh coi thôi


----------



## chieuchieu (11 Tháng tám 2015)

Phim hay gameshow mẹ nó ơi? Nhà em có bố thích xem tivi nên chương trình nào cũng muốn coi ^^ để về bảo bố bật tivi xem lại coi thế nào. Cảm ơn chị chia sẽ thông tin này nhé


----------



## mebemeo (13 Tháng tám 2015)

Chương trình này hay nè, tuần nào cũng coi. Mấy ông chủ quán ác quá ác, hành khách mời dở khóc dở cười luôn đó


----------



## nhuly (13 Tháng tám 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> Chương trình này hay nè, tuần nào cũng coi. Mấy ông chủ quán ác quá ác, hành khách mời dở khóc dở cười luôn đó


Nhưng có anh Hoài Linh cứu bồ rồi mà, thấy vậy chứ nhiều khách mời cũng dữ dằn lắm à nha. Cỡ như Long Nhật thì có nước hành lại chủ quán kaka


----------



## mebemeo (13 Tháng tám 2015)

nhuly đã viết:


> Nhưng có anh Hoài Linh cứu bồ rồi mà, thấy vậy chứ nhiều khách mời cũng dữ dằn lắm à nha. Cỡ như Long Nhật thì có nước hành lại chủ quán kaka


tập Long Nhật là tập mấy vậy chị:?


----------



## nhuly (13 Tháng tám 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> tập Long Nhật là tập mấy vậy chị:?


Tập 3 đó chị, chị phải lên youtube coi thôi chứ giờ sắp phát sóng tập 6 rồi:


----------



## zinhvinh (13 Tháng tám 2015)

thích nhất tập ăn CHAI với ăn DẶM của chương trình này đó =))) Hòa Hiệp toàn gặp thử thách khó không haha coi cười ngất ngưỡng


----------



## ongty (14 Tháng tám 2015)

Em coi tập 2 mới thích, có Nabi Nhã Phương dễ thương bị Chí Tài "dê sòm" quá chừng kaka hên mà Nhã Phương cũng lanh trí, ăn cái gì cũng bắt chí tài ăn chung mới chịu


----------



## phichuong (14 Tháng tám 2015)

dạo này mấy chương trình này được yêu thích quá ta, phim thì mấy nghìn tập còn gameshow thì mấy chục loại, coi riếc choáng luôn


----------



## nhuly (14 Tháng tám 2015)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> thích nhất tập ăn CHAI với ăn DẶM của chương trình này đó =))) Hòa Hiệp toàn gặp thử thách khó không haha coi cười ngất ngưỡng



Em cũng thích tập này haha chủ quán ác quá chừng


----------



## mebemeo (14 Tháng tám 2015)

phichuong đã viết:


> dạo này mấy chương trình này được yêu thích quá ta, phim thì mấy nghìn tập còn gameshow thì mấy chục loại, coi riếc choáng luôn


Coi mấy gameshow này có tính chất giải trí cao mà, có thua gì xem phim đâu. Phim như cô dâu 8 tuổi coi mớ nãn ))) gameshow coi tập nào cười rụng rốn tập đấy


----------



## chieuchieu (14 Tháng tám 2015)

Bố em cũng thích xem mấy chương trình như Hội quán tiếu lâm này hơn là coi phim, phim dài dòng nhiều tập biếng theo dõi lắm


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (17 Tháng tám 2015)

chương trình cũng vui, nhiều ng nổi tiếng tham gia


----------



## mezin (17 Tháng tám 2015)

tập 6 tối qua hay í chứ, mang chủ đề xã hội lên chương trình đóng luôn "ăn chặn tiền từ thiện"   Kiều Linh là cây hài nổi tiếng rồi gặp Hoài Linh với Chí Tài là nổ sân khấu luôn :v


----------



## chieuchieu (17 Tháng tám 2015)

tập 6 hôm qua will bị vắt chanh vào miệng thấy mà thương, coi mà cái miệng mình cũng bị chua theo luôn (


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (17 Tháng tám 2015)

chieuchieu đã viết:


> tập 6 hôm qua will bị vắt chanh vào miệng thấy mà thương, coi mà cái miệng mình cũng bị chua theo luôn (


Sao thử thách dã man quá, Will dễ thương quá chừng mà nỡ đối xử vậy sao  cơ mà khi nào có lại link youtube tập 6 này nhỉ? em bị rớt đài nên tối qua ko coi dc


----------



## chieuchieu (17 Tháng tám 2015)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> Sao thử thách dã man quá, Will dễ thương quá chừng mà nỡ đối xử vậy sao  cơ mà khi nào có lại link youtube tập 6 này nhỉ? em bị rớt đài nên tối qua ko coi dc


thường em thấy chương trình up lên youtube vào thứ 4 lận chị ơi, chưa có ngay đâu


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (17 Tháng tám 2015)

chieuchieu đã viết:


> thường em thấy chương trình up lên youtube vào thứ 4 lận chị ơi, chưa có ngay đâu


lâu quá lâu quá đê @@


----------



## thieunhi (18 Tháng tám 2015)

Hình như chương trình này dựng kịch bản mỗi cảnh với khách mời trước đúng ko?


----------



## chieuchieu (19 Tháng tám 2015)

thieunhi đã viết:


> Hình như chương trình này dựng kịch bản mỗi cảnh với khách mời trước đúng ko?


chương trình nào mà ko phải dàn cảnh trước chứ, nhưng HQTL thì k cho khách mời biết thử thách là gì đuâ, biết cũng ko tránh dc )


----------



## mezin (20 Tháng tám 2015)

chương trình truyền hình thực tế thì làm gì mà khách mời biết trước được thử thách gì, nói chứ các món ăn trong hội quán tiếu lâm chỉ lạ thôi nhưng vui. Mỗi tập đều có cảnh khác nhau nên xem ko thấy chán


----------



## meyeucon66 (20 Tháng tám 2015)

Tuần vừa rổi coi đúng hay, Kiều Linh dễ thương ghê và đóng hài rất có duyên


----------



## meyeuconnhat (24 Tháng tám 2015)

tập 7 tối qua hay không các mẹ, em bận đi chơi nên không xem được huhu


----------



## chieuchieu (24 Tháng tám 2015)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> tập 7 tối qua hay không các mẹ, em bận đi chơi nên không xem được huhu



đợi thứ 4 coi lại trên youtube cũng được đó chị


----------



## mifa (28 Tháng tám 2015)

khách mời tập tiếp theo là ai vậy các chị? em thấy có Bảo Chung đúng ko?


----------



## chieuchieu (28 Tháng tám 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> khách mời tập tiếp theo là ai vậy các chị? em thấy có Bảo Chung đúng ko?


Em xem trailer có Bảo Chung với Yến chibi đấy, 2 người này nhắc tới ai cũng biết rồi


----------



## phichuong (28 Tháng tám 2015)

Có cô gì lớn tuổi đợt vừa rồi tham gia Gương mặt thân quen mùa đầu chugn với Hoài Lâm đó, em quên tên rồi nhưng nhìn mặt quen lắm


----------



## nhuly (28 Tháng tám 2015)

phichuong đã viết:


> Có cô gì lớn tuổi đợt vừa rồi tham gia Gương mặt thân quen mùa đầu chugn với Hoài Lâm đó, em quên tên rồi nhưng nhìn mặt quen lắm



thường sau mỗi tập có giới thiệu khách mời tập tới nhưng không có nói tên khách mời  nên đôi khi nhìn mặt quen mà ko biết tên[DOUBLEPOST=1440756704,1440756277][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## mebemeo (28 Tháng tám 2015)

chị ngân quỳnh ý mà


----------



## zinhvinh (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> chị ngân quỳnh ý mà



Hình như cô này tham gia chương trình gương mặt thân quen đợt 1 nè ^^


----------



## mifa (1 Tháng mười 2015)

Các mom ơi chương trình đang diễn ra tới tập mấy rồi ạ, em dạo này không có thời gian toàn đi công tác xa nên chẳng nhớ theo dõi


----------



## ongty (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> Các mom ơi chương trình đang diễn ra tới tập mấy rồi ạ, em dạo này không có thời gian toàn đi công tác xa nên chẳng nhớ theo dõi


tập 13 và cũng là tập cuối đấy chị


----------



## chieuchieu (1 Tháng mười 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> tập 13 và cũng là tập cuối đấy chị


ù uôi tập cuối nhanh quá vậy, mới nhớ ngày nào coi tập 1 2 thôi mà hix buồn quá


----------



## phichuong (1 Tháng mười 2015)

tập cuối nhưng sau đó có 1 chương trình khác nối tiếp và cũng có Hoài Linh chí Tài mà, nghe nói chương trình có nhiều ca sĩ lắm


----------



## mifa (1 Tháng mười 2015)

phichuong đã viết:


> tập cuối nhưng sau đó có 1 chương trình khác nối tiếp và cũng có Hoài Linh chí Tài mà, nghe nói chương trình có nhiều ca sĩ lắm


 
Có 2 người này thì show đắt khách lắm đây, 2 người tung hứng nhau quá chừng  tiếc là ko còn gặp Ngọc Lan nữa


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (1 Tháng mười 2015)

tập 12 em cũng quên bẵn đi chẳng coi  tập 12 có ai làm khách mời vậy các chế?


----------



## thieunhi (1 Tháng mười 2015)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> tập 12 em cũng quên bẵn đi chẳng coi  tập 12 có ai làm khách mời vậy các chế?


Phi Thanh Vân với MC Quỳnh Chi và Trương Quốc Bảo, coi khá hay á


----------



## mifa (1 Tháng mười 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> tập 13 và cũng là tập cuối đấy chị



Ngày mai phải canh đúng giờ chứ không bỏ lỡ tập hay nữa, coi trên youtube chẳng có cảm xúc bằng coi trên tivi


----------



## mezin (1 Tháng mười 2015)

Tập trước coi vui ghê, thích nhất Phi Thanh Vân đấy


----------



## mifa (1 Tháng mười 2015)

em nhớ hôm trước có đọc báo về Lâm Chi Khanh dường như cũng có tham gia chương trình này đúng ko các chị? tập mấy vậy ạ


----------



## nhuly (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> em nhớ hôm trước có đọc báo về Lâm Chi Khanh dường như cũng có tham gia chương trình này đúng ko các chị? tập mấy vậy ạ


có đó chị, hôm ấy tham gia với người yêu tin đồn đấy.


----------



## mebemeo (1 Tháng mười 2015)

Lâm Chi Khanh tham gia tập 11 đó các mẹ, đóng cảnh tướng cướp Bạch hải đường với Hoài Linh đấy các mẹ, coi hay lắm


----------



## mezin (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mình thích tập trước hơn, tập mà có Chí Thiện. Hoài Lnh thắt cổ Chí Thiện đó =)) còn khúc chú tài đẻ con coi cười mà nước mắt ứa ra lun


----------



## mifa (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mezin đã viết:


> mình thích tập trước hơn, tập mà có Chí Thiện. Hoài Lnh thắt cổ Chí Thiện đó =)) còn khúc chú tài đẻ con coi cười mà nước mắt ứa ra lun


tiếc quá chẳng coi được mấy tập hay này gì cả  phải lên youtube cio lại, mà các mẹ có link tập Chí Thiện ko chia sẻ cho em xem với


----------



## mezin (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> tiếc quá chẳng coi được mấy tập hay này gì cả  phải lên youtube cio lại, mà các mẹ có link tập Chí Thiện ko chia sẻ cho em xem với


huhu em có mà ko add được link đâu, mẹ lên youtube tìm tên chương trình tập 10 là ra à


----------



## chieuchieu (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mezin đã viết:


> mình thích tập trước hơn, tập mà có Chí Thiện. Hoài Lnh thắt cổ Chí Thiện đó =)) còn khúc chú tài đẻ con coi cười mà nước mắt ứa ra lun


coi tập này bấn loạn với anh Thiện nhà ta, cười tươi hết sức à :3


----------



## mifa (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mezin đã viết:


> huhu em có mà ko add được link đâu, mẹ lên youtube tìm tên chương trình tập 10 là ra à


Vâng, em cảm ơn mẹ để em lên xem lại tất cả. Hóng chương trình mới sắp ra xem sao, nghe đồn có Khởi My tham gia nữa hihi


----------



## mebemeo (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> Vâng, em cảm ơn mẹ để em lên xem lại tất cả. Hóng chương trình mới sắp ra xem sao, nghe đồn có Khởi My tham gia nữa hihi


Không thì mẹ lên facebook vào fanpage của chương trình, đọc thông tin các tập gần đây là ra thôi. Em cũng hay coi thông tin trên facebook là chủ yếu


----------



## thieunhi (1 Tháng mười 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> Không thì mẹ lên facebook vào fanpage của chương trình, đọc thông tin các tập gần đây là ra thôi. Em cũng hay coi thông tin trên facebook là chủ yếu


em cũng toàn xem thông báo trên facebook chứ ít khi đọc báo, trên fanpage còn có nhiều game trúng thưởng nữa


----------



## mebemeo (2 Tháng mười 2015)

thieunhi đã viết:


> em cũng toàn xem thông báo trên facebook chứ ít khi đọc báo, trên fanpage còn có nhiều game trúng thưởng nữa


ngày nào bắt đầu phát sóng vậy chị, hoài Linh với chí tài cũng chặt chém nhau nữa à


----------



## thieunhi (2 Tháng mười 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> ngày nào bắt đầu phát sóng vậy chị, hoài Linh với chí tài cũng chặt chém nhau nữa à


Em thấy thông báo 11/10 đấy chị, tuần sau nà. Hoài Linh vs Chí tài làm ban giám khảo đó


----------

